# A Buzzard just caught my best bird



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi,

I saw my best bird, a Tula Ribbontail turmani (only one of that breed in whole of Holland), just getting caught by a buzzard right then. The buzzard landed on the road, and I ran towards it as soon as possible. When I was close to where the buzzard was, I noticed some man driving over the bird of prey. He didn't kill it, but it made the bird of pray release my pigeon, and my bird flew off. My Buzzard stayed under the car for about half a minute staring at my and the driver, befor flying off. I'm so lucky that my bird survived - and so is the bird. When my bird went back into the loft, I checked it out for any wound, but couldn't see any. It was just very shocked. Is there anything should do, or do I let the bird rest by itself?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sam,

I am so glad your bird is fine! 

Are you sure you are talking about a "buzzard" as they eat only dead, rotting stuff! Is it maybe a bird of prey, like a hawk?

My tumbler just got over a hawk attack, but he had one deep wound that had to be restitched three times! He is finally back with the flock. He was also just staring out at nothing for several hours in shock right after it hapenned.

I would keep him under watch in an isolation cage, just to be sure, and give him a chance to rest. But if there is no puncture wound or any damage other then the "emotional trauma" he should be fine. Just observe him and make sure he is eating, drinking, and pooping normal, going about his normal business. Then you can put him back with the flock.

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

It might of been a Kestrel or a Sparrowhawk from what I see in one of my bird books. I saw the bird from a distance of 2 meters for 30 seconds - do they mostly let people sit this close to them?

I think they are beautiful birds, so I didn't want to harm or scare it. It's a shame though that they live of meat!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

In the UK the Buzzard is a bird of prey:
http://www.birdsofbritain.co.uk/bird-guide/buzzard.htm 

Cynthia


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Kestrel and Sparrowhawk are the same. They are the smallest falcon and though they are athletic enough to catch a pigeon, they would be smaller than most pigeons (blue jay size) so I haven't seen a kestrel attack ever. In the US, perhaps the most common enemies of our birds are Cooper's and Sharp Shinned Hawks. Thankfully, Perigrine falcons are not so common around most of our birds.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Yes,
But Buzzards are too big and clumsy and are not agile enough to catch a pigeon. This includes Harris and Red Tailed.
Certainly not a kestrel, they hunt by hovering, then swooping on small rodents. Could be sparrowhawk, but these birds are very small - more likely to be a Cooper's hawk or a female peregrine falcon.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I must disagree here, - in a nice way. Kestrels and sparrowhawks are not the same. One is a falcon and the other a long winged hawk. Kestrels are smaller than sparrowhawks and hunt small rodents. Sparrowhawks are fast flyers with sharp manaouverability and can chase small birds through woodland. The female can and does catch pigeons.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I would say that it would be about 15 - 17 cm high


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

A word of caution: if possible, have your pigeon checked by a vet. We recovered a roller hen after a hawk attack, but didn't know for certain that she'd been attacked; we only knew she had been chased. Anyway, some people found her and returned her to us via her phone number band. I checked her over carefully and found nothing wrong, but she wasn't quite herself. I decided if she still looked under the weather after food, water and a good night's sleep, I would take her to the vet.

She still wasn't herself the next day, so I took her in. The vet found three wounds on her back! I had checked carefully, but her down was so thick I didn't find the wounds. The vet found them by spraying her feathers with water to wet them, then she was able to part them and see the wounds, which fortunately weren't deep. She prescribed both oral and topical antibiotics and Jasmine made a full recovery. If there are any wounds, you'll want to get your pigeon on antibiotics, because they could become infected.



[This message has been edited by Birdmom4ever (edited February 20, 2004).]


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I have a pigeon-only vetenarian about 5km away from my house, so I can go over there tomorrow.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I would say that it would be about 15 - 17 cm high
***********************************
Are you sure about that - it is very small........... That's only around 6 inches! A kestrel is 30cm. The Pygmy Falcon is the smallest raptor. It is only 20 centimetres or 8 inches high. However, it is a hunter and eats reptiles or large insects. The Pygmy Falcon comes from Africa, so it has lots of choice of insects.


I just found this on the net -
- COMMON NAME: Cooper's Hawk 
SCIENTIFIC NAME: Accipiter cooperii 
IDENTIFYING CHARACTERISTICS: 
Medium-sized hawk from 14 to 20 inches in length. 
However, it is interesting because our European Sparrowhawk is Acipiter Nisus and our Goshawk is Acipiter Gentilis so obviously of the same family.
I still suspect it's a cooper's or sharp shinned as they are well known for and well capable of taking a pigeon.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

It fitted underneath a normal car without hitting its head - mabe a bird of 8 inches small - it wasn't that big.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Interesting tip about dampening the feathers!

I found a sick pigeon in the market place and it was 3 days before I found that she also had a very deep and violent puncture wound in her leg. 

Cynthia


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by Nooti:
> *I must disagree here, - in a nice way. Kestrels and sparrowhawks are not the same. One is a falcon and the other a long winged hawk. Kestrels are smaller than sparrowhawks and hunt small rodents. Sparrowhawks are fast flyers with sharp manaouverability and can chase small birds through woodland. The female can and does catch pigeons. *


A falcon is a long winged hawk, and according to the National Audubon Society "Field Guide to Birds" Western Region (pp. 443)the common name for the American Kestral is "Sparrow Hawk". I know a falconer with one and he hunts sparrows with it. I think a healthy pigeon with the fear of christ would tear away from that hawk--they're just a blue jay. The pigeon could be fatally wounded but the point is the Kestral doesn't bother in most situations. Nooti, your description fits the Sharp Shinned Hawk the smaller look-alike to the Cooper's Hawk. These are among the most common birds in hawk migration census in America. They are built for mobility and sneakiness. A savvy pigeon will rarely die from one since pigeons can out fly them, but an uneducated pigeon will certainly be exploited very quickly. Those hawks are really sneaky--I've seen them fly stealthy routes and make a blind pounce in anticipation of a pigeon bathing. The pet birds don't usually know the score. By the way I have enjoyed the quality of your posts in this forum.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Its a kestrel - today, one of my other birds jumped out of the cage, and was in the garden. The same Kestrel attacked this bird. It was plucking it in the garden. I saw it happen, and I ran for the door but it was locked, so I started to bang on the window. The pigeon flew of, but the kestrel went after it. I haven't seen my pigeon back yet, or the kestrel. I looked all over the place without any luck.

Sam


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Lucky again! Few! My pigeon came back about 2 hours later - back of neck a bit bald, but he's fine luckily


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Is this a photo of the actual bird?
That's an adult female European Kestrel - not an American Kestrel...........
If that is the actual bird then it is either an escaped bird or one completely lost and to attack a pigeon it must be pretty desperate. They just don't do that. 
Dano - you are right - I should have said sparrowhawks are BROAD winged hawks. My apologies, a slip of the fingers and I can make mistakes sometimes. Don't mind admitting it too. Falcons are long winged raptors - they have long narrow wings whereas sparrowhawks have shorter and much broader wings- hence the term broadwing hawk.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

This is an American Kestrel
http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i3600id.html 

[This message has been edited by Nooti (edited February 21, 2004).]


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I am sure its no American Kestrel - I'm 99.9% sure that its a regular kestrel. According to my bird book, they should live in Holland - where I live. Although they should be in Holland in the wild, I'm not sure its a wild one, as I could get very close to it the first time I saw it (this might be because the kestrel was in shock because of the car going over it, or it was someones escaped pet. I will see if anybody is missing one. And no, the photo wasn't of the same bird, but thats the type.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

My apologies, for some reason I thought you were in the States. Hello fellow European, I'm in the UK. Whereabouts in Holland do you live? I have a friend there who owns a kestrel though I'm pretty sure he's a male.
If you can get close then this is probably an escaped bird - or could be a sub adult struggling as European kestrels don't go for pigeons, however a desperately hungry bird might.
You could try tying a piece of meat about twice the size of a mouse to a piece of string and run it along the ground. A starving bird, or an escaped one would go for that. If he's wild and struggling through these winter months he might appreciate a bit of help. No fur or feather is needed with diurnal raptors. Of course you may not want to encourage her!! I'm saying her, a sub adult male will look the same but the tail is plain grey with a black band at the end - if you get chance to look. You could also look for a ring on the leg. Anyway I'll stop prattling on now - hope this helps.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I live in BErgeijk, which is located about 30 minutes by car under Eindhoven. The bird doesn't have a ring. Next time I see it, I will try and incourage it with some meat. If it comes to me to get the meat, I will for sure know that it's tame.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I just checked my friend's address and she lives in Maastricht, but I am pretty sure she has a male kestrel.
Sounds like you need to keep your pigeons safe at the moment.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

My brother studies International Business Studies in Maastricht! I will not be releasing my birs for a few days.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm glsd to see some progress on this hawk. The fact that your bird escaped without several holes supports the Kestral idea. For sure a pigeon on the ground in a garden in Berkeley, CA is like a pigeon screaming "HI, OVER HERE, HERE I AM". Helen's theory that the hawk is perhaps stressed, lost or desperately hungry makes sense. Isn't your area kind of cold in winter--would a wild bird be there at this time?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Dano
Yesss - it is kkkinda a cccold here at the moment! 
Kestrels do not migrate, they are territory holders and stay within it all year round. If prey is scarce they may sneak on to another pair's territory in their search for food and hope to get away with it. It is survival of the fittest at this time of year.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

This kestrel must be able to find enough food i think - we have dozens of woodpigeons and blackbirds. If I see that he isn't looking to well, then i'll try and catch it just in case it is a tame one which can't find enough food. It would be very unlightly that they would be 100% successfull in hunting, if they never had to do this beforehand. 

Thanks for all the help!

Sam


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Sam, Kestrels don't eat woodpigeons - and rarely blackbirds. They are the falcons you see hovering overhead and they take 99% small rodents. Which is why I am concerned at this one trying to take pigeons. There has to be something desperately wrong for the bird to try this. Anyway - it should be interesting if you see her again.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Helen, I'm curious about how your resident Kestrals eek out a living where there is a real winter (It's kind of chilly today--57 degrees and I had to put on a long sleeved shirt). Insects and rodents must be scarce; are there small birds in sufficient numbers?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Dano
A European Kestrel's diet consists mainly of insects, worms and small rodents. My book states that they will take small birds during winter months. Our winters here are not very harsh and snow is rarely on the ground for long except in extreme areas such as the Highlands of Scotland and mountain peaks. Mice, field voles and bank voles etc do not hibernate so are out as usual even during the winter. When snow cover means rodents can burrow underneath and out of sight of diurnal raptors, it means hard times for small birds and many become weak during this time. This is when I assume the Kestrel's diet will include small birds as the weak ones will be easy to catch.
At no time will a wild, parent reared kestrel try for a pigeon - unless so desperate for food it is on its last legs, which I do not think this one is. That is why I suspect it may be an escaped bird inexperienced at independence.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the education and I agree that it would be highly anomalous for one of those little guys to even attempt a healthy pigeon. I think there are some gophers that might beat them two out three.


----------

